# Girl sticks head out of train window, narrowly missing oncoming train



## DET63 (Oct 16, 2012)

> A video that appears to show a smiling train passenger narrowly miss being hit by an oncoming train while sticking her head out the window is making the rounds online.
> In a harrowing, 30-second video, the girl—identified as Carissa—is encouraged by a fellow to stick her head out the moving train for a photo and video shot from a window a few seats away.


Link

A few comments:


Their voices sound like Americans.

The train seems to be running on jointed rail.

The oncoming locomotive doesn't appear to be one used on American trains (except maybe on electric trains in the NEC, but I don't think this is the NEC).

The girl's name appears to be Krista, not Carissa, as claimed in the article.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Oct 16, 2012)

DET63 said:


> > A video that appears to show a smiling train passenger narrowly miss being hit by an oncoming train while sticking her head out the window is making the rounds online.
> > In a harrowing, 30-second video, the girl—identified as Carissa—is encouraged by a fellow to stick her head out the moving train for a photo and video shot from a window a few seats away.
> 
> 
> ...


The train is not Amtrak. Windows do not open like this on any Amtrak rolling stock. Also, good job with sensationalizing the video with a shocking title. In reality, trains on adjacent tracks never run so close that a person's head sticking outside would be taken by train on adjacent track. Scary? Yes. Foolish? Yes. "Almost killed"? Naah.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be so bold as to say "never".

From another thread discussing track spacing:



George Harris said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > George. Thanks! As usual very good info.
> ...


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree "never say never"! There was a conductor (who should have known better) that stuck his head out the window - and it hit a bridge!




I don't think he's riding trains any longer - he may be 6 feet under instead!


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 16, 2012)

Some people are saying this was filmed in Italy. If you go here and scroll down there are freeze frames of the oncoming train:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2217942/Heart-stopping-video-shows-girl-narrowly-escape-decapitated-speeding-train.html?ITO=1490

Compare the logo on the front of the engine to the logo of Italian railways:





It's not a slam-dunk comparison as the video clip is very shaky, but seems as likely as anything else. But yeah, Americans on holiday not using

their head...there's a first for everything, I guess.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 16, 2012)

If you act like a fool and your head gets knocked off, you had it coming to you.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like an European train.


----------



## cirdan (Oct 26, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> The train is not Amtrak. Windows do not open like this on any Amtrak rolling stock. Also, good job with sensationalizing the video with a shocking title. In reality, trains on adjacent tracks never run so close that a person's head sticking outside would be taken by train on adjacent track. Scary? Yes. Foolish? Yes. "Almost killed"? Naah.


The train is Italian.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 26, 2012)

cirdan said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > The train is not Amtrak. Windows do not open like this on any Amtrak rolling stock. Also, good job with sensationalizing the video with a shocking title. In reality, trains on adjacent tracks never run so close that a person's head sticking outside would be taken by train on adjacent track. Scary? Yes. Foolish? Yes. "Almost killed"? Naah.
> ...


Does that Italian train have air-conditioning? I know many do but that train had windows that could open.


----------

